# Seiko or Citizen.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko or Citizen........if you really had to make a choice? Based on what I have and my likes and dislikes I think I would opt for Citizen.....just.

Based on......



Seiko Solar diver.



BFK

Call me nuts but I have real trouble really getting into these two. Big and clunky with small faces......but I'll keep on trying .

I have other Chrono and a military solar......no problem with those.

Citizen



Citizen Endeavour.....easy to live with.



perpetual date Eco drive......again easy to live with



solar Seiko military and a similar Eco drive. The Seiko was twice the price, hard to see why.

These are a few examples.......what are your feelings. Seiko or Citizen if pushed 

Cheers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Based on the after sales service I have experienced. Citizen.

Still want a Seiko diver though. :yes:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've always been a fan of Seiko as they were the first decent watches I owned… not really sure why, but I've always view them as slightly better quality. That said, I've been looking at two very special Citizen's lately but can't really justify them at the moment… The 'Orca' BN0015-15e and the very rare Mission Antarctica


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Tough choice, both great brands, both produce good quality and good value for money watches. Impossible choice.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Citizen camp for me, but purely on the grounds that they have all been presents from family, therefore I will always keep them above all others.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Both fantastic brands , both offer great watches at fantastic prices with GVFM watches . But I like the Seiko designs more , so I'm going for Seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Citizen all the way for me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Is this one of the proverbial "cats, or cheese" inquiries?

\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

One of my Citizen Eco drives is currently getting its hands painted and lumed to make them easier to see but it is a great watch but for me it is Seiko all the way


----------



## The Engineer (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got a couple of citizen eco drive rc's and a seiko pepsi dial kinetic diver. Got to say the seiko is worn more but they're all quality watches at their price point, the seiko though seems more robust, just my opinion, it's your choice but don't think you'll go wrong with either brand.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like both brands equally as both of them have awesome and distinct looking watches.


----------



## chop suey (May 30, 2013)

Experienced both over the years but currently only own a Seiko Orange Monster - so its got to be Seiko. Also I like the idea of having a go at modding and it appears Seikos are more suited to that


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not much to choose between them, quality-wise, but I prefer Citizen's Eco-Drive technology to Seiko's kinetic movements. I had a BFK for a while, and it was a stunner, but I found it a pain being forced to wear it just to keep the charge topped up. I know there are other ways to charge it, but it's all a bit unnecessary to me, I prefer to have a simple battery change every few years, and if the BFK was a normal quartz I probably would have kept it.

Having said that, I've got this lovely Seiko Solar watch, that's as good as any Eco-Drive I guess:










Quite hard to see the open hands in low light conditions though, thanks to my crappy eyesight, and it has got a fine scratch on the crystal which needs sorting, so it will either get sold later this year or I might have a go at modding it when I get time. I've never tried putting lume on hands, or changed a crystal, so it gives me a good excuse to try them out and see what happens (from past experience my hand replacement skills are hit and miss at best... :laughing2dw: )


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Must say I love all my Seikos....all autos except the 7T32. I also love my Citizen 'Orca' (Really? I hear you ask) which is an Eco Drive. Had an Aqualand, but didn't like the way the second hand sat at the 'five to' position all the time unless it was in 'dive' mode.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry Rog, probably not the answer you want but if you ask me, Seiko or Citizen? I would have to answer.......

.....yes please. :yes:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Seiko. They have a far more varied line up and I especially like their urushi dials. I have had Citizen quartz watches with misaligned seconds never with a Seiko which has also put me off.

Citizen have a better warranty and I do like some of their new JDM automatic watches


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Oddly, based on the ones you show here, I'd prefer Seiko.

But in general, taking all things into account, it would definitely be Citizen for me, all the way.



ZenArcade said:


> Seiko. They have a far more varied line up and I especially like their urushi dials. I have had Citizen quartz watches with misaligned seconds never with a Seiko which has also put me off.
> 
> Citizen have a better warranty and I do like some of their new JDM automatic watches


 I've experienced the exact opposite. The Seiko I've tried all had poorly aligned seconds hands. The Citizen I've owned have all aligned quite close to spot on. 3 quartz examples of each.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

RWP said:


> Seiko or Citizen........if you really had to make a choice?


 Is suicide an option?


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Both are good, and a MUST HAVE for watch fan collector


----------



## funkyt1973 (Nov 17, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Based on the after sales service I have experienced. Citizen.
> 
> Still want a Seiko diver though. :yes:


 Seiko or citizen... Id go sicura or tegrov...ha-ha


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> Here's a couple.


 Nice watches but I really like the first one, do you have a model number for that at all?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

carlgulliver said:


> Nice watches but I really like the first one, do you have a model number for that at all?


 I got it about 10 years ago from Germany, I don't know if it was ever available in the UK. If I find any info I'll pass it on. I've tried Googling the reference numbers on the case back, but nothing showing up unfortunately.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks buddy, shame its not a current model but I'm sure one will pop up on ebay at some point :thumbsup:


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

In case you can't see it *SEIKO *


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

funkyt1973 said:


> Seiko or citizen... Id go sicura or tegrov...ha-ha


 Oops, just filled the breekies! :laughing2dw:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

jsud2002 said:


> One of my Citizen Eco drives is currently getting its hands painted and lumed to make them easier to see but it is a great watch but for me it is Seiko all the way


 The rover is nice



jsud2002 said:


> One of my Citizen Eco drives is currently getting its hands painted and lumed to make them easier to see but it is a great watch but for me it is Seiko all the way


 The rover is nice



jsud2002 said:


> One of my Citizen Eco drives is currently getting its hands painted and lumed to make them easier to see but it is a great watch but for me it is Seiko all the way


 The rover is nice


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Oddly, based on the ones you show here, I'd prefer Seiko.
> 
> But in general, taking all things into account, it would definitely be Citizen for me, all the way.
> 
> I've experienced the exact opposite. The Seiko I've tried all had poorly aligned seconds hands. The Citizen I've owned have all aligned quite close to spot on. 3 quartz examples of each.


 Unfortunately its one bad experience that puts you off another purchase. I had a look at a couple of eco drive watches for work especially as they had a perpetual calendar which would be great for work but I couldn't get it out my head the previous bad experience so never took the plunge. I even found a review of a Citizen online and several buyers all complaining of the same problem not really good on a £500 quartz watch. On the flipside even cheap Pulsar watches have not been a problem for me.


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a Seiko but I think Citizen make some nice watches especially in the eco drive range.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have and have had both and could not honestly choose between them. Both excellent value and reliability.

Mike


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

just on aesthetics Seiko. so have only ever had one citizen and flipped it pretty soon after...

must try harder :laugh:


----------

